# Gina Lisa und Loona beim Videodreh für "El Tiburón" auf Mallorca...16x Update



## spider70 (1 Juli 2011)

[URL=http://img146.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=533968812_gina_lisa_und_loona_halbnackt_am_strand_123_191lo.jpg]



 




[/URL]

Hoffe es gefällt


----------



## Padderson (1 Juli 2011)

*AW: Gina Lisa und Loona beim Videodreh...4x*

kann man nicht meckern 
:thumbup:


----------



## desert_fox (1 Juli 2011)

*AW: Gina Lisa und Loona beim Videodreh...4x*

hoho, bei dem dreh wäre ich mal gern dabei gewesen !


----------



## Knuff (1 Juli 2011)

*AW: Gina Lisa und Loona beim Videodreh...4x*

Alter Verwalter, das erste Bild hat mich in der Vorschau ganz schön ins Schwitzen kommen lassen


----------



## congo64 (1 Juli 2011)

*AW: Gina Lisa und Loona beim Videodreh...4x*

das ist mal ein Videodreh :WOW:


----------



## Hein666 (2 Juli 2011)

*AW: Gina Lisa und Loona beim Videodreh...4x*

Habe auch welche davon gefunden:


----------



## steven91 (2 Juli 2011)

*AW: Gina Lisa und Loona beim Videodreh...4x*

waaa wasn da los

das video will ich sehn


----------



## Hein666 (2 Juli 2011)

*AW: Gina Lisa und Loona beim Videodreh...4x*



steven91 schrieb:


> waaa wasn da los
> 
> das video will ich sehn



Habe bis jetzt nur das gefunden:





BILD.de Videos - Bild.de


----------



## Bargo (2 Juli 2011)

nicht schlecht


----------



## paratox (2 Juli 2011)

Nicht schlecht die beiden


----------



## Maguire_1 (2 Juli 2011)

Lecker!!!


----------



## himself (2 Juli 2011)

was??? ich glaub das nicht. wie sexy!


----------



## Chamser81 (2 Juli 2011)

Irgendwie billig und doch ganz geil!


----------



## Rollibraten (2 Juli 2011)

Das hat was. Hammer!


----------



## jayjay1 (2 Juli 2011)

top


----------



## turnov (2 Juli 2011)

Beide zusammen... :drip:


----------



## hagen69 (3 Juli 2011)

:WOW:
Ja gefällt,
kommt bestimmt bald ein Porno!
Danke!
:thumbup:


----------



## peitsche (3 Juli 2011)

Geil die Beiden...danke


----------



## posemuckel (3 Juli 2011)

Ganz schöne Pics. :thx:


----------



## sirtobi99 (3 Juli 2011)

wow vielen dank für die beiden


----------



## Hein666 (3 Juli 2011)

hagen69 schrieb:


> :WOW:
> Ja gefällt,
> kommt bestimmt bald ein Porno!
> Danke!
> :thumbup:



Den Heimporno von Gina Lisa gibt es doch schon lange!


----------



## tadeus195 (3 Juli 2011)

Wahznsins bilde vielen dank ^^:thumbup:


----------



## sizzler (3 Juli 2011)

nice


----------



## hansdampf76 (3 Juli 2011)

Schöne Bilder aber schade um eine Künstlerinn wie loona sich so billig darzustellen, vorallem mit der Cellulite ... Sie hat besseres Verdient wie so nen billigen Videodreh mit Gina Lisa, aber so ists halt wenn der Erfolg ausbleibt...


----------



## michael85 (3 Juli 2011)

Thx!!!


----------



## bvb-1990 (3 Juli 2011)

gut gut


----------



## Buschi25 (3 Juli 2011)

loona ist verdammt geil


----------



## Sonne18 (3 Juli 2011)

Danke !!!

Zwei tolle Bienen


----------



## lupolupolupo (3 Juli 2011)

Na, wer würde daq nicht ... 
:thumbup:


----------



## DRODER (3 Juli 2011)

heiß die beiden


----------



## User (3 Juli 2011)

hammer geil !


----------



## CmdData (3 Juli 2011)

"Dreh" ist ja schön und gut, aber vielleicht hätten die beiden sich mal um"drehen" sollen ;-)


----------



## tommie3 (4 Juli 2011)

nette Arschparade 
Danke!


----------



## wiener (4 Juli 2011)

... super geile Bilder und scharfe Heckansicht !!!:thumbup:


----------



## martini99 (4 Juli 2011)

JA!! Es gefällt.


----------



## schlunddunk (5 Juli 2011)

sehr schön, danke dafür


----------



## Geldsammler (5 Juli 2011)

Krass, die haben es ja nötig.


----------



## Max100 (5 Juli 2011)

janz schöne Kaliber :WOW:


----------



## xXXX666x (5 Juli 2011)

gigantisch


----------



## emma2112 (5 Juli 2011)

Super! Danke schön!


----------



## oide2244 (5 Juli 2011)

super!!!!!!! danke


----------



## menschenbrecher (5 Juli 2011)

Super!!!


----------



## phil1511 (6 Juli 2011)

Also Loona´s Arsch gefällt mir auch ziemlich gut =)


----------



## der lude (6 Juli 2011)

Also der Hintern der Gina ist schon echt der Hammer! 

THX a LOT!


----------



## dings0815 (7 Juli 2011)

Wahrscheinlich geilstes Shooting der Welt bisher :WOW:


----------



## Rostocker1965 (7 Juli 2011)

nice nice nice


----------



## Ewald (8 Juli 2011)

Danke sehr schön:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dinsky (9 Juli 2011)

hmmm... finde, dass loona (speziell ihr hintern) ganz schön alt geworden ist. trotzdem danke für die heckansicht.


----------



## Jacket1975 (9 Juli 2011)

sehr lecker !!!! Vielen Dank fürs uppen !!!


----------



## denilson1234 (9 Juli 2011)

hammer geil!!!

danke


----------



## lisaplenske (9 Juli 2011)

Zack die Bohne - echt geil :drip: - Vielen Dank ! :WOW:


----------



## PolenPaule (10 Juli 2011)

Danke!


----------



## Sanstarr (10 Juli 2011)

loona hat nen echt geilen arsch für ihr alter


----------



## saddams007 (10 Juli 2011)

Die Loona hat ja Mächtig schwere Knochen gekriegt.


----------



## KingLucas (10 Juli 2011)

geil


----------



## biojunkie (10 Juli 2011)

Vielen vielen Dank!!


----------



## 318318 (11 Juli 2011)

Einfach nur G....... !!!!


----------



## febbrile (13 Juli 2011)

saddams007 schrieb:


> Die Loona hat ja Mächtig schwere Knochen gekriegt.



Dabei kann man absolut nicht sagen, sie würde sich bei ihren Auftritten nicht bewegen


----------



## RichardLE (13 Juli 2011)

WOWOWOW, wie KLASSE sind den die Bilder :thumbup: :WOW:


----------



## danielxD (19 Juli 2011)

dinsky schrieb:


> hmmm... finde, dass loona (speziell ihr hintern) ganz schön alt geworden ist. trotzdem danke für die heckansicht.



ich würde Loonas Hintern auch in diesen alter noch gerne mal nehmen 
besser als Gina-Lisas Plastik Hintern


----------



## Bamba123 (19 Juli 2011)

echt heiß


----------



## klodeckel (19 Juli 2011)

Loona ist nur geil


----------



## Drifter1608 (19 Juli 2011)

Ja aber Hallo...auf das Video freu ich mich jetzt schon.....
Mega Pics.Vielen Dank.


----------



## Mike M (19 Juli 2011)

Hoffentlich bald.


----------



## Heiner2 (19 Juli 2011)

booaah hat Loona nen geilen Arsch, echt klasse Bilder, danke dafür


----------



## Benmon (19 Juli 2011)

Heiner2 schrieb:


> booaah hat Loona nen geilen Arsch, echt klasse Bilder, danke dafür



du weist schon das loonas arsch der fette mit den kratern ist?


----------



## Sonne18 (19 Juli 2011)

Danke !!!

Zwei tolle Bienen


----------



## Elander (20 Juli 2011)

Oh man die haben ja beide ziemlich geile Ärsche! Auch wenn man sieht das Loona schon etwas älter geworden ist, find ich es geil das sie ihren Arsch noch so herzeigt!! Ein doppeltes Daumenhoch für Beide:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## WARheit (20 Juli 2011)




----------



## tobias.1988 (20 Juli 2011)

auf bild.de steht das die zwei nun angeblich nen paar sind


----------



## Benmon (20 Juli 2011)

tobias.1988 schrieb:


> auf bild.de steht das die zwei nun angeblich nen paar sind



echt hab gedacht die poppen nur


----------



## didi0815 (20 Juli 2011)

Lohfink schon seeeehr geilen Arsch, gut die Loona für das Alter auch super


----------



## Mandalorianer (20 Juli 2011)

also wenn da nichts ging dann weiß ich auch nicht  :thx:


----------



## tusentilan (20 Juli 2011)

hot


----------



## Ma3 (20 Juli 2011)




----------



## cidi (20 Juli 2011)

nice


----------



## heffty (20 Juli 2011)

herzlichen dank


----------



## Satjo (21 Juli 2011)

Gina das geile Luder!! DANKE


----------



## pluto1904 (21 Juli 2011)

Super heiß. Die Gina Lisa hat ne Hammer Figur! Sollen die beiden nur mal ein bißchen aus dem Wasser kommen. Sieht so aus, als ob sie da oben blank wären...


----------



## Bombastic66 (21 Juli 2011)

die beiden haben mit Sicherheit nicht
nur am Strand jede Menge Spass......-


----------



## Saftsack (21 Juli 2011)

Nette Heckansichten, danke


----------



## der-commander2000 (22 Juli 2011)

Top ... Danke !


----------



## Officer (23 Juli 2011)

*AW: Gina Lisa und Loona beim Videodreh...4x*

da gibts doch bestimmt mehr oder kommt noch mehr davon


----------



## djstewe (26 Juli 2011)

wow was für ein duo ))))


----------



## Punisher (26 Juli 2011)

bedankt


----------



## alfgib (30 Juli 2011)

chicka lisa!!


----------



## Psycho88 (30 Juli 2011)

geile dinger die beiden mmmmm


----------



## martini99 (30 Juli 2011)

Da kannst nicht meckern. Geil!!


----------



## maddog80 (31 Juli 2011)

sehr hübsch, vor allem gina. 

danke


----------



## erbse2001 (1 Aug. 2011)

Schöne Bilder. Danke!


----------



## cyreander (1 Aug. 2011)

yea...


----------



## hansi189 (2 Aug. 2011)

danke


----------



## BlueLynne (2 Aug. 2011)

das kann auch ein genialer PR-Gag sein  

:thx: für die pics der beiden


----------



## StefanS (4 Aug. 2011)

wow, zwei absolute traumfrauen - bi schadet nie


----------



## djpizzikato (4 Aug. 2011)

danke erst mal ja muss ich auch sage nicht schlecht loona hat zwar schon etwas cellulite am hintern


----------



## croX712 (6 Aug. 2011)

die sind hammer


----------



## predator771 (6 Aug. 2011)

Yeah:WOW:


----------



## yves (6 Aug. 2011)

heisse fotos


----------



## lestat25 (19 Aug. 2011)

ui ui ui, zwei süße hintern ^^


----------



## amazon21 (19 Aug. 2011)

gu


----------



## pat90 (19 Aug. 2011)

nice :thumbup:


----------



## eray11 (19 Aug. 2011)

Danke für die Arbeit


----------



## crnq (20 Aug. 2011)

einfach hammer


----------



## barty666 (20 Aug. 2011)

thx!


----------



## tangafreak (21 Aug. 2011)

sehr schön


----------



## skipper33 (21 Aug. 2011)

nice!


----------



## DRODER (21 Aug. 2011)

not bad!


----------



## hagen69 (22 Aug. 2011)

Lecker (•)(•) Hörner!


----------



## JohnnyDoe (24 Aug. 2011)

die crew hat sich garantiert gefreut


----------



## effendy (26 Aug. 2011)

Heiß.Heißer am Heißesten


----------



## bigdinoac (27 Aug. 2011)

spider70 schrieb:


> [URL=http://img146.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=533968812_gina_lisa_und_loona_halbnackt_am_strand_123_191lo.jpg]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danke


----------



## Spackolein (27 Aug. 2011)

Hmmmmm, danz nett anzusehen die Damen.


----------



## melissamidwest (27 Aug. 2011)

hammergeil danke


----------



## swen (27 Aug. 2011)

Super sexy !


----------



## cyreander (16 Jan. 2012)

mir gefällt loona besser.. weil sie nicht künstlich aussieht..


----------



## der-commander2000 (17 Jan. 2012)

Top


----------



## cyreander (27 Feb. 2012)

loona sieht sexy aus...


----------



## lu16 (29 Feb. 2012)

thx


----------



## Advantage (29 Feb. 2012)

Ich danke ebenfalls.Einen knackigen Po hat die Gina auf jeden Fall.
gruß Addy


----------



## kakashi (11 März 2012)

Mit den beiden würde ich auch gern mal ne Nacht verbringen


----------



## Karlos 34 (6 Mai 2012)

OK die beiden


----------



## Jone (7 Mai 2012)

Was für Híntern :crazy: :crazy: Gefallen ist gar kein Ausdruck - danke für die sensationellen Bilder :drip:


----------



## hofe (15 Mai 2012)

hot


----------



## RavenTommy (15 Mai 2012)

danke


----------



## Graf_Porno89 (16 Mai 2012)

einfach der Hammer, thx


----------



## Rocktheroads (2 Okt. 2012)

heiße chicas am strand, was will man mehr?!


----------



## Advantage (3 Okt. 2012)

Jo,ich danke.Da sind geile Bilder mit dabei!
greetz Addy


----------



## pierro77 (3 Okt. 2012)

Da haben sich ja zwei gefunden. Danke!


----------



## mojo4711 (3 Okt. 2012)

hammer echt geil


----------



## montana90 (3 Okt. 2012)

sehr heiß die beiden


----------



## CatDog1 (3 Okt. 2012)

Loona ist eine geile Mutter! Danke


----------



## HohesC (3 Okt. 2012)

ich find die beiden irgendwie nicht so anziehend^^


----------



## checker3000 (3 Okt. 2012)

echt der Hammer!Danke!


----------



## Organic (3 Okt. 2012)

Die Gute hat schon einen netten Vorbau =)


----------



## fatal11 (3 Okt. 2012)

die Säue *-__-*'


----------



## gUkar (3 Okt. 2012)

vielen dank für den post. geile teile.


----------



## zx-9r (3 Okt. 2012)

Zum Glück hat Loona für den Playboyshoot ein paar Kilo abgenommen.


----------



## Heinzl1328 (3 Okt. 2012)

stark !!!!


----------



## najon12 (4 Okt. 2012)

:thx::thx::thx:


----------



## splatterdaniel (5 Okt. 2012)

echt der Hammer


----------



## peteypete (5 Okt. 2012)

nett nett!


----------



## eschtner (5 Okt. 2012)

not bad man


----------



## Reason94 (5 Okt. 2012)

das wäre ich auch gerne gewesen :thx:


----------



## deiwel (5 Okt. 2012)

wow super geil


----------



## iWillBurn (5 Okt. 2012)

danke für gina


----------



## xxxkingxxx (5 Okt. 2012)

Wenn GinaLisa den Mund auf macht isses Vorbei!!!! 
aber DANKE


----------



## marymary (6 Okt. 2012)

schade dass kein porno kam^^


----------



## Slex (6 Okt. 2012)

Geniale Bilder, merci.


----------



## RoudeLeiw (6 Okt. 2012)

Das gefällt! :thx:


----------



## MAR84 (6 Okt. 2012)

Kommt zusammen echt gut


----------



## wbambam (6 Okt. 2012)

Nicht schlecht, danke für die Bilder


----------



## master99toho99 (7 Okt. 2012)

Dankeschön


----------



## dascorp (7 Okt. 2012)

Geil :thx:


----------



## Baldi (7 Okt. 2012)

dumm trifft noch dümmer


----------



## Schalentier (7 Okt. 2012)

Danke für die Pics :thx:


----------



## ermisa (7 Okt. 2012)

nicht schlecht


----------



## RogerDasSchaaf (7 Okt. 2012)

Hatte mir Loona... nunja, heißer im Vergleich vorgestellt.


----------



## michel90 (7 Okt. 2012)

danke für gina


----------



## cpfw1 (16 Dez. 2012)

Saugeil, danke! Die Gina ist optische echt der Hammer!!


----------



## palangana71 (16 Dez. 2012)

Schöne Sirenen! danke spider70 hein666


----------



## newz (17 Dez. 2012)

Brüste im Doppelpack 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## jonnyfrikadelli (17 Dez. 2012)

Danke  Gina is einfach geil


----------



## perusic (17 Dez. 2012)

da würde ich ohne überlegung loona bevorzugen, vielen dank !


----------



## mattthecat (18 Dez. 2012)

top die beiden...da wäre ich gerne mal mäuschen gewesen


----------



## katzentoeten (19 Dez. 2012)

danke!vielen dank ey! geile sau


----------



## biber22 (20 Dez. 2012)

Danke für die Beiden!!!


----------



## fox1337 (20 Dez. 2012)

geile ärsche,danke


----------



## da Oane (20 Dez. 2012)

Die Heckansicht von Loona ist genial. Danke dafür.


----------



## Brrronk (12 Jan. 2013)

hot hot hot


----------



## crnq (22 Feb. 2013)

jap das gefällt!


----------



## xtreme (23 Feb. 2013)

Ziemlich heftig


----------



## Timzi (18 Apr. 2013)

danke schön


----------



## doomedpro (2 Juni 2013)

schöne Hinteransicht


----------



## seeuseeme79 (4 Aug. 2013)

:thx::thx::thx::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

wooooooooow


----------



## appledude (4 Aug. 2013)

Und wie das gefällt!!


----------



## ricardohess (6 Aug. 2013)

schöne ärsche


----------



## emooo (7 Aug. 2013)

lecko miooo


----------



## Bowes (10 Aug. 2013)

:thx:wie sexy! die Beiden!!! :thx:


----------



## jiksaw88 (10 Aug. 2013)

wow vielen dank für die beiden


----------



## SFROG87 (25 Apr. 2014)

Daraus entstand doch dann diese medienwirksame Les*enkampagne


----------



## psychodad (26 Apr. 2014)

Diese Rückansicht... Wow


----------



## spitfire123 (26 Apr. 2014)

Thanks a lot !!!


----------



## mifrileager (28 Apr. 2014)

...schade daß die zwei das nicht noch länger durchgezogen haben - hätt bestimmt noch ein paar nette Bilder gegeben...


----------



## Voyeurfriend (6 Mai 2014)

Lecker Mädels!  Danke! :thumbup:


----------



## starliner (6 Mai 2014)

nettes Heck


----------



## bunk (6 Mai 2014)

danke =)))


----------



## reissdorf (7 Mai 2014)

da wäre ich auch gerne gewesen, danke


----------



## lobank (8 Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank


----------



## martini99 (10 Mai 2014)

Feine Bilder. Danke.


----------



## GhettoJunge (10 Mai 2014)

woooowwwwwwwwwwww .D hammer Sexy beide


----------



## Razzel (10 Mai 2014)

Muter Und Tochter ;-)


----------



## Talon (28 Mai 2014)

:thx::thumbup::thx::thx::thx:


----------



## Celica (28 Mai 2014)

Ziemlich lecker die 2 Mädels... vielen Dank!


----------



## jiggleit (29 Mai 2014)

hammer! dankeschön


----------



## TheMaster1985 (5 Juni 2014)

mit den würde ich auch mal ein Video machen


----------



## Rantanplan (13 Juni 2017)

vielen dank für die beiden


----------

